# How to replace atf with hydrolic fluid?



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

To be more specific, after i drain the atf from the system, how do i ensure it is clean. im sure just compressing the cylinders will leave more than a residue of atf in. i would assume maxing some atf in the hydrolic fluid is not optimal


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

good vid for your pump take your motor off clean slug and fluid out


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kashman;1465331 said:


> good vid for your pump take your motor off clean slug and fluid out


ok. hook the rams together with a flushing material and move back and forth. guess i gotta get with my dealer to get some flushing fluid

thanks for the help


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

what i do is unhook the hoses and drain the cylinders, drain the pump hook up fill pump with kerosen run up and down left right a few times. re drain fill with your hydro fluid then repeat prosses with out the kerosene after a few uses that how i do it and works great


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The ATF and hydraulic fluid will mix if there is some leftover. I wouldn't do the kerosene flush


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

kerosene is what the dealer uses flush the system. i use it on all my plows as well and always had positive resaults .


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

was thinking of buying some flush. too much of a noob to use shortcuts i dotn knwo about.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

If you change the fluid once a year why would you need to do a flush? My fluid doesn't really even get dirty and the fluid I use is clear


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Flushing an old unit is not a bad Idea. Use Meyer Hydra-flush instead of kerosene. Cleans, lubricates and is compatible with everything.

Don't you have a cable controlled plow? you can run ATF with no issues other then it is a little slower and draws a couple more amps that unit has BIG passages. Now if you have electric cartridge valves, then you should run a premium plow fluid.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1465887 said:


> If you change the fluid once a year why would you need to do a flush? My fluid doesn't really even get dirty and the fluid I use is clear


don't want to mix any atf with hydro fluid.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

basher;1466007 said:


> Flushing an old unit is not a bad Idea. Use Meyer Hydra-flush instead of kerosene. Cleans, lubricates and is compatible with everything.
> 
> Don't you have a cable controlled plow? you can run ATF with no issues other then it is a little slower and draws a couple more amps that unit has BIG passages. Now if you have electric cartridge valves, then you should run a premium plow fluid.


I'm told hydro fluid expands water molocules. if it moves faster and draws less amps that's 2 more reasons. that is actually an issue with my truck. battery is getting old and faster is always better.

would like to find a place for a 2nd battery next year


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

what truck do you have


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

04 ram 1500.
no built in place for a 2nd battery


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

birddseedd;1466054 said:


> don't want to mix any atf with hydro fluid.


That might be the most intelligent thing I've seen you post


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

basher;1466117 said:


> That might be the most intelligent thing I've seen you post


Have fun with that


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

birddseedd;1466093 said:


> 04 ram 1500.
> no built in place for a 2nd battery


Oh yes there is. Just have to be creative.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

peteo1;1466163 said:


> Oh yes there is. Just have to be creative.


ya. ill figure something out. have till next year.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

There's enough room to fab up a battery tray behind the front bumper and under the radiator. I made one this winter because I had the same problem but with only plow 6 or 7 times I didn't feel the need to get another battery. Like you said, got till next season.


----------

